# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  A home for Kermit?

## RonWill

Folks, I was about to post to 'Non-Killie' but decided that since it's also about plants and substrate, rather than just frogs, here it is.

Earlier on, my kids caught some tadpoles and as these developed into 'froglets', escaped through the ventilation holes and I've been bugged for replacements.

This two fellas followed me home after my plant-shopping at Teo's...


Substrate is Lonestar gravel over aquatic compost, with a built-in pool to maintain a higher level of humidity and maybe 'skinny dipping'.


On the rear left, behind the 'pool' (ex bonsai pot), are a few stalks of _Rotala macrandra_ and some clumps of _Azolla caroliniana_ to be grown emersed. To the right, there are young _Echinodorus 'Oriental'_, _E. parviflorus_ and something called 'Japanese Rush'.


The _A. caroliniana_ is a really tiny floating fern and I reckon they'll be more difficult to remove than duckweed, if it's accidentally introduced to my other tanks.

I'm thinking of a mini-eco here... where CO2 and waste products from the frogs are used by the plants, etc. It's my first attempt with something like this (a vivarium??) and opinions will be appreciated.

More pics at *Kermit's Gallery*... _ribbit_...

----------


## hammy

Hi Ronnie, seems to be an interesting idea to use your bonsai pot for a pool.  :Smile:  I'm still contemplating if I should use eggcrates for my second paludarium.

----------


## FC

Ronnie,

You have just about everything plants and fishes (& frog!... and rosters..). "If there is a will, there is a way" stands tall on you.

----------


## RonWill

> "If there is a will, there is a way" stands tall on you.


Yes, Freddy, _the world is not enough_. Now if only there's *a way* to explain to the Town Council chaps...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

If I'm fortunate, the next time you visit, I should have an African Grey squawking "_Hello, Hello_"  :Shocked: 

Selwyn, the pot was my last resort of a pool since my Mrs took the all-glass low pot for her 'emersed bouquet'. How do you use the eggcrates??

Anyone knows what frogs these are and what such setups are called?... paludarium, vivarium or ??

----------


## hwchoy

Do you know there is a frog in Thailand (west of Bangkok) that goes "gap gap gap gap gap". For those of you in infantry you'd know how bad that is when you're supposed to dash towards the minefield breach point, in TOTAL DARKNESS, and there are things shouting "gap gap gap gap gap" in all directions.  :Laughing:

----------


## RonWill

Choy, if these two 'Kermits' go "gap gap gap gap gap" all night, guess what the regular visitors will be having for dinner  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Shocked:  

Seriously tho, anyone knows what species these are? My eldest son wants to google on them but he needs a name to start off...

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, they're known as the Common Greenback or Green Paddy Frog

_Rana erythraea_ (Schlegel, 1837)
SL : 7.5cm

Its a nocturnal frog. From the stuff I read in my Guidebook to the Amphibians and Reptiles of Singapore, the call of this species has been described as a 'squeaky warble'.

----------


## RonWill

Jian Yang, can 'Paddy' be taken in the same context as from paddy fields? Do bring along that guidebook the next time you swing by and I'll get the kid to go through it. Thanks.

Never thought I'll be keeping frogs (only if it doesn't grow too big) but ah well... what the heck! We all learn something new everyday.




> ...the call of this species has been described as a 'squeaky warble'.


urm... so does it 'warble' or 'squeak'?  :Laughing:

----------


## FC

> Yes, Freddy, _the world is not enough_. Now if only there's *a way* to explain to the Town Council chaps...


Wah, who's turning the JB 007 record ... What about Head of Town Council? Then everyone here can lay "carpets" of plants and tanks that seems like a warm welcome to the owner :Laughing: 
Don't say I never warn you. That "corner" has a lot of arrows flying here and there, some got hit. I heard you get the first prize  :Laughing:  . Congratulation! I guess _the world is enough_ now  :Laughing:  . I am at your disposal, P. Ron. - what about gardener?

----------


## RonWill

> Don't say I never warn you. That "corner" has a lot of arrows flying here and there, some got hit. I heard you get the first prize  . Congratulation!


Freddy,
I don't quite get it... what "arrows" and what "prize"  :Question:   :Question:  




> what about gardener?


If you're referring to revamping the tanks and rescaping them, you're always welcomed to be my gardener :wink:

----------


## FC

That "corner" - it's for you to find out. President, if you have a garden and need maintenance, consider me  :Laughing:  .

----------


## hammy

> Selwyn, the pot was my last resort of a pool since my Mrs took the all-glass low pot for her 'emersed bouquet'. How do you use the eggcrates??
> 
> Anyone knows what frogs these are and what such setups are called?... paludarium, vivarium or ??


Hi Ronnie,
this url might be the answer to such setups:
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/l...705016115.html

As for eggcrates, these are used to create a false bottom so that water can be drained from the 'land', which is explained in this url by Kenneth K. Uy. <http://home.earthlink.net/~kenuy/falsebot.htm>[/url]

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, sure I'll bring down the Guide to "Kermits" of Singapore the next time round.  :Laughing:  By the way, you may have a breeding pair there. Seems the smaller one should be the male froggie.

----------


## RonWill

A pair  :Question:   :Shocked:  How do you tell? No... I didn't flip 'em over to check their organs (ie. if there's something to see  :Laughing:  )

Size doesn't automatically say it's a male now... or does it? nor do I intend to breed them (unless you guys want frog-leg soup  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## stormhawk

For some frog species, the male is the smaller of the two. Therefore from that, I surmised that you have a pair instead of one is bigger than the other. The tadpoles from this species is much different from the ones you caught the other time.

Do you still have pictures of the previous tadpoles or froglets before they decided to jump ship?

----------

